# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 335 : mon cheval pour un royaume

## L-F. Sébum

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais les histoires de chevaux finissent toujours mal. Le petit cheval blanc ? Une horreur. L’homme qui murmurait à l’oreille des chevaux ? A peine le film commencé, la pauvre bête est déjà broyée par un camion. Quant à Artax, le bourrin de l’Histoire sans fin, il finit avalé par les marécages de la mélancolie dans LA scène qui a traumatisé toute une génération. Et pourtant, malgré son air déprimé et sa coupe de poney emo, le cheval de notre couverture a un avenir radieux. Kingdom Come : Deliverance est bien parti pour être l’un des open world les plus intéressants de ces dernières années. Comme on est du genre à partager notre enthousiasme, nos découvertes et nos lasagnes au cheval, on a décidé de consacrer une longue preview à ce jeu de rôle médiéval-mais-pas-fantastique-du-tout.

Tant qu’on y était, juchés sur nos fiers destriers, on a scruté l’horizon où avançait en rang serrés l’armée des jeux à venir : TrackMania Turbo, Space Hulk Deathwing, The Technomancer, Seasons After Fall, Call of Cthulhu, Styx : Shards of Darkness, Space Run Galaxy, The Surge et Remnants of Naezith. Derrière eux, d’un pas assuré, avançait les barons de l’early access. Ils étaient au nombre de quatre et avaient pour noms Factorio, Master of Orion, The Ship : Remasted et Overfall.

On a passé si longtemps à examiner l’avancée des renforts ennemis qu’on ne s’est pas rendu compte tout de suite qu’en contrebas notre armée était déjà en train d’en découdre avec les fantassins adverse. C’était la grande bataille des tests, plus violente que jamais. Les premiers à tomber ont été Far Cry Primal et Stardew Valley. Puis sont venus Shardlight, Plants vs. Zombies : Garden Warfare 2, Grim Dawn, Devil Daggers, The Walking Dead : Michonne, Life in Bunker, The Deadly Tower of Monsters, Deponia : Doomsday, Heaven’s Hope, Pokkén Tournament. Enfin, sur leurs petits poneys de combat, arrivèrent les jeux touch et mobile : Love you to bits, Merged !, Assassin’s Creed : Identity, Clocks, Blackbox : Think outside the box et Timing Hero.

Derrière nous se tenaient fièrement les rubriques, lieutenants de notre propre armée, toujours fidèles au poste. De gauche à droite, on trouvait le coin du jeu (consacré au rapport entre monde politique et jeux vidéo), le cabinet de curiosités, que sont-ils pas devenus, une autopsie d’Half-Life 2, un je vis des hauts et des bas sur Napoleonic Wars, un panier garni sur Cusader Kings 2 et bien sûr les toujours fameuses news et news online. Enfin, géants sur leurs destriers lourds, nos deux généraux, les dossiers. Le premier sur Locomalito, un graphiste espagnol qui développe depuis des années d’excellents jeux en pixel art. Le second sur le modèle économique de Clash Royale, le premier free-to-play où les joueurs qui payent ne se contentent pas de progresser plus vite, mais ralentissent la progression de ceux qui refusent de passer à la caisse. Un dur à cuire celui-là, pas étonnant qu’il ait grimpé les rangs aussi vite.

La bataille sera longue, mais soyez-en certains, nous vaincrons.

– O –

Tests :
Far Cry Primal
Stardew Valley
Shardlight
Plants vs. Zombies : Garden Warfare 2
Grim Dawn
Devil Daggers
The Walking Dead : Michonne + Life in Bunker
The Deadly Tower of Monsters
Deponia : Doomsday
Heaven’s Hope
Pokkén Tournament
Au doigt et à l’œil


A venir :
Kingdom Come
TrackMania Turbo
Deathwing
The Technomancer
Seasons After Fall
Call of Cthulhu
Styx : Shards of Darkness
Space Run Galaxy
The Surge
Remnants of Naezith


En chantier :
Factorio
Master of Orion
The Ship : Remasted
Overfall


Dossiers :
Locomalito : un ami qui vous veut du bien
Clash Royale : le coffre et la demande


Rubriques :
Au coin du jeu : Fleur, Antonin et les jeux vidéo
Cabinet de curiosités
Que sont-ils pas devenus ?
Autopsie Half-Life 2
News Online
Je vis des hauts et des bas : Napoleonic Wars
Panier garni : Cusader Kings 2

----------


## Shosuro Phil

La vache, déjà... (j'ai emporté mon CPC 334 pour une semaine en déplacement, et j'ai finalement passé la semaine sans l'ouvrir - je vais devoir mettre les bouchées doubles!)

Le titre du "Au coin du jeu" me fait déjà envie.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

CanardPc je t'aime, merci pour ce beau numéro qui sent bon le début du printemps.

----------


## Mechatama

> Zelda a 30 ans et on s'en branle


*Ce torchon est un scandale !*

----------


## Chov

Dommage, y'a pas un petit mot sur the culling

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Dommage, y'a pas un petit mot sur the culling


Dans le prochain !

----------


## Chov

bon alors je vais peut etre l'acheter quand même ( le canard)

----------


## AliloH

Y'a un délai de combien de temps avant parution sur l'appli PressReader ?

----------


## Kaelis

La pastille made in Pipo  :^_^:

----------


## Haraban

Le retour de mamie supernova.
Bien bien bien  ::XD::  .

----------


## atticusss

La meilleure pastille de tous les temps.

----------


## superzazad

Bonne année iranienne à toutes et à tous!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais les histoires de chevaux finissent toujours mal. Le petit cheval blanc ? Une horreur. L’homme qui murmurait à l’oreille des chevaux ? A peine le film commencé, la pauvre bête est déjà broyée par un camion. Quant à Artax, le bourrin de l’Histoire sans fin, il finit avalé par les marécages de la mélancolie dans LA scène qui a traumatisé toute une génération.


Ces spoils de fou !  ::o: 

J'ai hâte de découvrir le dossier Locomalito, ça ne me dit rien du tout ce nom.

----------


## Poewo

Pas de test de hitman? (de mémoire il y a eu une preview il y a 2 numéros, mais je n'ai pas vu de test passé)

----------


## Loddfafnir

De mémoire aussi, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il y aurait un test lorsque la saison complète serait sortie.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Non, non, un test du premier épisode de Hitman était bien prévu. Il l'était même dans ce numéro mais on n'a finalement pas pu le faire... "Pour des raisons indépendantes de notre volonté" comme disent les vrais journalistes qui ne veulent pas insulter l'invité qui a annulé au dernier moment / le stagiaire qui a monté le prompteur à l'envers / le cadreur fin saoul alors qu'il est encore à l'antenne.
Ça paraîtra donc dans le prochain mag du 1er avril.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan, on dégage Hitman et on pond 4 pages sur le prochain Obsidian dévoilé hier, merci.  :tired: 


Edit: allez quoi, s'y'ou plait, si y'a rien à dire z'avez qu'à mettre des photos de Chris et Josh torse nu à la plage  :Emo:

----------


## philomiou

beuuuuu.... l’Ariège c'est bien mais le nouveau CPC je l'ai pas reçu...  ::sad::  (et ce n'est pas le pire..; hooooooo non!! exemple: connexion qui ne permet PAS de jouée a N’IMPORTE quelle jeux en ligne) mais bref... je suis nouveau dans le tchââât et je suis venu pour dire ce que TOUT le monde dit: je ne trouverai JAMAIS un magazine de jeux plus fiable,franc et drôle que vous
(et j'en ai bouffée des magazine de jeux vidéo)
bon... sur ce, je vous dit: continué les mec(et meuf pas de sexisme)  :;): 

ps: Nuclear Throne a changé ma vie merci

re-ps:vous connaisser un jeux indé qui s'apelle "the Ultimates battle"? (ou plus court UB")

----------


## LePok

Reçu en boite aux lettres hier soir, super, juste avant le week-end (et la semaine prochaine avec un peu de bol, ce sera au tour du CPC Hardware de Sir Teraboule !)
Sommaire alléchant comme d'hab... mince j'étais curieux de lire votre avis sur The Division... pas le temps avant le bouclage ?

----------


## Netsabes

Non, Ubi n'avait ouvert les serveurs que le jour du bouclage. Ce sera dans le prochain.

----------


## Achille

Dure la note de Grim Dawn

----------


## Cedski

> Quant à Artax, le bourrin de l’Histoire sans fin, il finit avalé par les marécages de la mélancolie dans LA scène qui a traumatisé toute une génération.


Oh merde... le pire c'est que cette scène m'a VRAIMENT traumatisé...

----------


## von morgan

> beuuuuu.... l’Ariège c'est bien mais le nouveau CPC je l'ai pas reçu...  (et ce n'est pas le pire..; hooooooo non!! exemple: connexion qui ne permet PAS de jouée a N’IMPORTE quelle jeux en ligne) mais bref... je suis nouveau dans le tchââât et je suis venu pour dire ce que TOUT le monde dit: je ne trouverai JAMAIS un magazine de jeux plus fiable,franc et drôle que vous
> (et j'en ai bouffée des magazine de jeux vidéo)
> bon... sur ce, je vous dit: continué les mec(et meuf pas de sexisme) 
> 
> ps: Nuclear Throne a changé ma vie merci
> 
> re-ps:vous connaisser un jeux indé qui s'apelle "the Ultimates battle"? (ou plus court UB")


À ce que je vois, l'ariège c'est pas le fief de l'orthographe non plus.  :;):

----------


## philomiou

nan la c pas a cose de lariaige cai just mwoi quy fai de là maird (et je suis sur que tu est gentil paroi mais moi la conjugaison tout ça... c'est mon opposée direct ) :;):

----------


## Catel

:tired:  Skyrim a déjà été détrôné et enterré. Par Witcher 3.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> nan la c pas a cose de lariaige cai just mwoi quy fai de là maird (et je suis sur que tu est gentil paroi mais moi la conjugaison tout ça... c'est mon opposée direct )


Nan mais sans exagérer, fais gaffe au minimum syndical genre majuscules et points, parce qu'on en a pendu pour moins que ça ici.  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Je nuance ce que j'avais dit y'a quelques numéros. On trouve moins difficilement CPC que je le pensais, c'est juste que les arrivées se font quand elles veulent et les quantités entrantes/restantes très variables. En tous cas, je l'ai vu trôner fièrement à Cora en 6 exemplaires, donc ça va, je ne suis pas encore en région illettrée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Skyrim a déjà été détrôné et enterré. Par Witcher 3.


Avec un système de combat en chi-fou-mi et QTE?
J'espère que ça a changé depuis le 1, passque sinon, ben trop pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

Le papier d'Izual sur le mod Mount & Blade est énorme, génial.

----------


## Tremex

Toujours pas arrivé à ma maison de presse locale, ça fait pourtant trois jours que je réclame. Enfin, je me vois confirmer qu'il est bien sorti en temps et en heure, sauvé.

----------


## Nono

Je viens de découvrir The Deadly Tower of Monsters, et en même temps que CPC le testait cette quinzaine. Heureux hasard.

----------


## SuicideSnake

La phrase qui conclut le test de Far Cry Primal était super belle, j'ai versé une larme  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

> Avec un système de combat en chi-fou-mi et QTE?
> J'espère que ça a changé depuis le 1, passque sinon, ben trop pas.


T'en es resté à Witcher 1 ? Wow. Passe directement au 3 si tu aimes te faire un choc.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Avec un système de combat en chi-fou-mi et QTE?
> J'espère que ça a changé depuis le 1, passque sinon, ben trop pas.


J'ai même pas pu terminer le premier à cause de ça et des quêtes secondaires à foison qui donnaient l'impression que la planète entière a besoin de toi.
J'ai aimé le deux au point de le finir sans trop me forcer.
J'ai bouclé le trois en long, en large et en travers.

Bref, le premier n'est qu'un lointain cousin du troisième.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Peut-on s'en dispenser (du premier) ?

----------


## Cheshire

J'ai bien aimé le premier. Les combats-QTE ne m'ont pas gêné, au contraire, ça permettait de ne pas trop se prendre la tête avec ça et de plutôt passer du temps à courir dans les champs ou dans les quartiers glauques de Vizima, explorer, discuter, faire les quêtes... J'en garde vraiment un bon souvenir (notamment de l'ambiance moyenâgeuse très "brute"), alors que je n'ai jamais réussi à rentrer dans le 2.

----------


## vectra

Bon, donc pour moi qui *déteste* le système du premier, je devrais commencer à partir du deuxième ou du troisième?
Si je ne rate pas grand-chose à passer au troisième, je veux bien tester.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le deuxième est doté d'un système de combat pas trop mal, même s'il faut faire des roulades tout le temps et se défoncer comme un junkie avec ses potions face au moindre boss.
En plus il est pas trop long pour un rpg. en gros, 30h sans tout torcher dans les moindres recoins. Donc ce serait dommage de se priver de son écriture impeccable et des clins d’œils / références qui sont glissées dans le troisième à son sujet.

----------


## vectra

Ok.

Faudrait que je mate un petit peu les mods, parce que j'avoue que la tronche de Geralt me repousse vraiment, du genre beauf à poser ses couilles sur les comptoirs de bar et à parler avec la voix grave à la serveuse.
Un personnage un peu moins stéréotypé-caricature, voire une phase de création de perso à la TES, ça serait chouette.

----------


## vectra

> T'en es resté à Witcher 1 ? Wow. Passe directement au 3 si tu aimes te faire un choc.


Et tant que j'y pense, l'intérêt de Skyrim, c'est pas franchement la quête principale, mais plutôt l'avalanche de mods qui permettent de jouer ad aeternam et de tout configurer.
On est pas loin des 50k entrées sur le nexus, contre à peine 1k pour W3.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Désolé de poser ça ici mais je savais pas trop où en parler...
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du-...os-n50933.html

Ca va changer quelque chose pour vous ou Domisys est à part?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Rien.
Presse Non-Stop est contrôlé à une large majorité par ses fondateurs.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Rien.
> Presse Non-Stop est contrôlé à une large majorité par ses fondateurs.


Cool alors, vivent les fondateurs!

----------


## Krabator

Le test de Grim Dawn est bizarre... j'approuve pas une note si basse...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Un grand merci à Kahn Lusth pour son "le genre "MMORPG à la World of Warcraft" serait bel et bien sur la pente descendante. Les fesses enduites d'huile. Et en train de hurler à l'approche du mur."

Un fou rire incontrôlable d'une vingtaine de minutes et à chaque fois que j'y repense, je ris donc merci  ::wub::

----------

